# First time handstripping my Cairn wasn't that bad



## Zoey_Sara (Apr 11, 2009)

Since Zoey is 10 months old I decided to try handstripping again (first time she wouldn't sit still and I had to give up...lol). I'm happy to say that Zoey LOVED it this time. I can't believe that she sat so still. I've gotten all but her head and back legs done and I'm gonna finish it up tomorrow.

And as for the process of the handstripping itself it wasn't as bad as I thought. It's very time consuming but not the ordeal I thought it would be and it seemed like it helped to relax Zoey more and was relaxing for myself as well. The only reason I stopped tonight is because my fingers got sore and Zoey started to get a little fidgety.

Below is Zoey's before picture. She looked like a little yak. I'll be sure to post the after when I'm all done.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

She is adorable!

I roll my Cairns coats a little every week. It helps establish that it is must do thing and they seem to love it alot better than a full on stripping every 6 months.. 

Good luck and I cant wait to see the after results


----------



## Zoey_Sara (Apr 11, 2009)

So Zoey just will not cooperate today to let me get her head and legs. Everytime I try to pull out a tuft of dead hair on her legs she acts like it's killing her and tries to squirm away when I'm being even gentler than I was on the rest of her since they are sensitive areas. I thought about getting a Mars Coat King but unfortunately the pet store here doesn't carry them and neither does Tractor Supply or Wal Mart. Anybody have any suggestions on how to finish handstripping these areas so I don't have a half stripped dog?


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Zoey_Sara said:


> So Zoey just will not cooperate today to let me get her head and legs. Everytime I try to pull out a tuft of dead hair on her legs she acts like it's killing her and tries to squirm away when I'm being even gentler than I was on the rest of her since they are sensitive areas. I thought about getting a Mars Coat King but unfortunately the pet store here doesn't carry them and neither does Tractor Supply or Wal Mart. Anybody have any suggestions on how to finish handstripping these areas so I don't have a half stripped dog?


She is probably a bit more sensitive in the leg area, especially the rear end/backside of legs, as most dogs are. Make sure the coat you are pulling is truly dead. Only grab 2 or 3 hairs at a time in these sensitive areas, and pull them from the very tips/ends of the hairs. It is very important to pull the skin tight!!! As tight as you can pull it with your free hand. Kinda like waxing your eyebrows...If she continues to put up a fight, and you are sure you aren't causing discomfort, then just keep on about your business..she will get tired of fighting you and let you finish. For her head, almost all pups are naughty at first for their faces. You just have to keep at it, and require her to behave. 

Forgot, a Coat King is of no use on her head or legs. They are only for body/torso use, and are dangerous to use on legs and heads, and won't do much anyway. Be careful using them on the body, they DO cut hair, and over time, will ruin the coat if you aren't pulling enough and Coat Kinging too much. I never use them on my hand strips because of that.


----------



## Zoey_Sara (Apr 11, 2009)

Finally finished! I still had a hard time with her legs but eventually got them done. I took her to the groomers' that I work for and let her just trim the hair on her ears. I think she turned out great!


----------



## SMoore (Nov 9, 2007)

She looks good, very cute dog


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Great job! She is starting to take shape. The only things I can see that need some tweaking are the ears and tail. Next time you are working on her, you can take the tail down shorter. It should be like a large carrot, with the hairs at the tip not very long. The ears can be shorter yet too, at the tips. You probably know this, and I know this was really a first "groom" for her. Here is a nice Cairn puppy face to strive for, if you want the cairn look anyway.


----------



## Best*In*Show (Mar 14, 2009)

She's just adorable, I love the Cairns. 

Where did you learn to handstrip? I looked around on the net and didn't see?


----------

